# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  Lunch at Post Ranch Inn.

## phil62

Post Ranch Inn is one of the most spectacular properties in California, if not anywhere. Situated on a cliff about 1000 feet above the Pacific it offers unparalleled views that seem to go on forever. Sierra Mar, the resorts restaurant, is known as one of the top dining spots on the West Coast. We had lunch there last week, and even though we just had Hamburgers, it was still fabulous. Perhaps the view had something to do with it.

2014-06-04.JPG

Phil

----------


## cec1

Beautiful . . . tasty looking frites with an incredible setting!  I think you're finding another favorite spot!

----------

